# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Quattro ST Performance Coilovers



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Life has its ups and downs, and so should your C6 A6. Dial in the ride height that matches your car and wheels, and improve handling performance at the same time with ST Performance coilovers.

STs are made of high-grade, galvanized steel, with preset damping. Premium manufacturing and materials make them quiet and durable, a promise backed by a 5-year limited warranty.

The ST package is an ideal upgrade for the Audi owner looking to add coilover features, with minimal fuss and bigger bang for the buck.

Order now; we'll ship 'em free. But don't wait too long.


*Lower Your Car, Not Your Expectations*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 Quattro (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

